# Measure 3 vs. Resident Hunting Privileges



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I have heard a lot of discussion on the radio about Measure 3 while driving around North Dakota this year. Measure 3 is a $1000 per year incentive to young North Dakotans to stay in the state.

I wonder if the right to hunt and fish is more of an incentive than the $1000 per year.

Any thoughts?


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

How would that be an incentive for someone like my daughter, who is a non-hunter?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

$1000 isn't very much. If ND turns into AR that wouldn't even get you a decent lease. :eyeroll: uke:

I'd rather keep the hunting instead, but I think there are a lot better ways to spend the money than by handing it out. For both hunters and non-hunters.


----------

